# Tilting solar panels.



## Trotter (Mar 25, 2021)

‘Tis finished. Well almost. 
Was going to fit gas struts, but not at £165 I’m not. So...... looks like rigid supports. Possibly 18mm box or angle mild steel.

Anyone wish to suggest panel angles. If 90o was vertical, I reckoned 70o, 45o, and 30o. What say you.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi ya Trotter,
My input would be along the lines of -
If you’ve gone to the trouble of ‘Tilting’ you’re Panel, Then maybe think about ‘Tracking the sun as well for best results. Mine is just Flat on the Roof & is Fine for me.
But whatever latitude you find yourself in, Subtract 10° in the when the clocks go Fwd, Subtract 10° from your Add when the Clocks go back. As a kinda guide.


----------



## Trotter (Mar 25, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi ya Trotter,
> My input would be along the lines of -
> If you’ve gone to the trouble of ‘Tilting’ you’re Panel, Then maybe think about ‘Tracking the sun as well for best results. Mine is just Flat on the Roof & is Fine for me.
> But whatever latitude you find yourself in, Add 10° in the when the clocks go Fwd, Take away 10° from your Latitude when the Clocks go back. As a kinda guide.


I’m going to make supports of different lengths to maximise sunshine angles.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 25, 2021)

Trotter said:


> I’m going to make supports of different lengths to maximise sunshine angles.


You would be up and down like a yoyo setting them best just fit an extra panel and forget tilting, of use a ground standing extra one which is easy to move.


----------



## Trotter (Mar 25, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> You would be up and down like a yoyo setting them best just fit an extra panel and forget tilting, of use a ground standing extra one which is easy to move.


Bit late now Trev. Besides, have you seen the difference it’s making to those who have done it?


----------



## Brockley (Mar 25, 2021)

I made a tilting frame so that my 80 watt panel can be set to any angle. The 150 watt panel is fixed flat. Have to say I’ve not had to tilt it since fitting a lifepo4, but could be handy during the winter if stuck somewhere without hook up when you to start the engine to charge.

On a sunny day this January, after tilting it to the optimum angle I could double the harvest to up to 10 amps/hr which is not too bad for that time of year.

Here’s a simple way to check for optimum angle.


----------



## izwozral (Mar 25, 2021)

Just camp on steep hills.


----------



## caledonia (Mar 25, 2021)

Trotter said:


> ‘Tis finished. Well almost.
> Was going to fit gas struts, but not at £165 I’m not. So...... looks like rigid supports. Possibly 18mm box or angle mild steel.
> 
> Anyone wish to suggest panel angles. If 90o was vertical, I reckoned 70o, 45o, and 30o. What say you.


Head to your local car breakers for a couple of struts?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 25, 2021)

Rather than ‘Struts & Adjustable bits of something’ why don’t you consider the long threaded Window openers that you use to get in Older Schools that you can wind up or down from the ground like a Wind out Side Awning


----------



## TJBi (Mar 25, 2021)

Trotter said:


> ‘Tis finished. Well almost.
> Was going to fit gas struts, but not at £165 I’m not. So...... looks like rigid supports. Possibly 18mm box or angle mild steel.
> 
> Anyone wish to suggest panel angles. If 90o was vertical, I reckoned 70o, 45o, and 30o. What say you.


How many struts for that? Did you try www.gasstrutengineering.co.uk ?


----------



## Trotter (Mar 25, 2021)

TJBi said:


> How many struts for that? Did you try www.gasstrutengineering.co.uk ?


I have now


----------



## Trotter (Mar 25, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Rather than ‘Struts & Adjustable bits of something’ why don’t you consider the long threaded Window openers that you use to get in Older Schools that you can wind up or down from the ground like a Wind out Side Awning


As an engineering project. Think one step beyond


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 25, 2021)

I use a portable  panel   ,point at the  the sun   wherever  it is  .


----------



## Trotter (Mar 25, 2021)

That’s a great idea, Baz. Unless you want to leave the van unattended. I know that you don’t do that. But I like to walk, and wild camp. Leaving anything outside the van, is not a good idea.


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 25, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Anyone wish to suggest panel angles. If 90o was vertical, I reckoned 70o, 45o, and 30o. What say you.



With your place in the world and time of year, you can find the correct angle on google 

Aluminum angle for supports, light and strong...


----------



## st3v3 (Mar 25, 2021)

Brockley said:


> On a sunny day this January, after tilting it to the optimum angle I could double the harvest to up to 10 amps/hr



Where are you in the world?


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 25, 2021)

Trotter said:


> That’s a great idea, Baz. Unless you want to leave the van unattended. I know that you don’t do that. But I like to walk, and wild camp. Leaving anything outside the van, is not a good idea.


Buy the cheapest  you  you can  ,less pain  if  it gets  nicked  .  Solar panels are  addictive  the more you get the more you want.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 25, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Bit late now Trev. Besides, have you seen the difference it’s making to those who have done it?


Ok if its on an auto motor drive and tilt mechanism.


----------



## Brockley (Mar 26, 2021)

st3v3 said:


> Where are you in the world?



 Using the Victron mppt app.


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 26, 2021)

Where’s the pics Del???


----------



## Greengrass (Mar 26, 2021)

Just knocked this up bit of waste pipe and a 100w  flexible panel I had spare


----------



## Silver sprinter (Mar 26, 2021)

I was amazed at the difference between flat and tilted. When reading the post  phil and rae  did. So think if you can do it. Well worth the effort


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 26, 2021)

A lot of fuss bother and expense.
Yes great in winter if you are camped up! But otherwise limited..especially whilst moving. Yes a great toy !
Use an aire with EHU 1or2 x a week


----------



## Trotter (Mar 26, 2021)

Nabsim said:


> Where’s the pics Del???


It’s hissing down here at the moment. That’s the only excuse I can find for not showing my engineering skills. Or the lack of them


----------



## Trotter (Mar 26, 2021)

Silver sprinter said:


> I was amazed at the difference between flat and tilted. When reading the post  phil and rae  did. So think if you can do it. Well worth the effort


Got to be honest. Monkey see, monkey do. Thanks so the support. Not sure if it will hold the panels up 
If I can get the extra charge to the batteries, next year I might rip it out and replace it with a bigger panel. There’s loads of room up there. Fixing points would need to be changed.


----------



## r4dent (Mar 26, 2021)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Tracking the sun as well for best results.
> But whatever latitude you find yourself in, Add 10° in the when the clocks go Fwd, Take away 10° from your Latitude when the Clocks go back. As a kinda guide.



Is there any mathematical basis for this?  
The maths does involve latitude and time of year but is far more complex than this. The are many solar elevation calculations on the net, but I suggest that these are a bit much for our use.

The best performance at any time; any season and any location is to have the sun's rays hitting the panel at 90°.  
So just set the panel so it points at the sun at midday.  Repointing it  every hour would be better but a bit of a chore.

For best results you need a swivel and tilt mount not just tilt.  Maybe time to look for a discarded Captains Chair.

By the way mine is flat on the roof!


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 26, 2021)

Could a sat dish mount be used to rotate and tilt a panel by remote.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 26, 2021)

r4dent said:


> Is there any mathematical basis for this?
> The maths does involve latitude and time of year but is far more complex than this. The are many solar elevation calculations on the net, but I suggest that these are a bit much for our use.
> 
> The best performance at any time; any season and any location is to have the sun's rays hitting the panel at 90°.
> ...


Hi ya,
My earlier post was a guesstimate on my part having already suggested that ‘Tracking’ the sun & well as optimum tilt would yeald  a better harvest, But it appears I wasn’t ‘That’ far out (other than getting it the other way around  now edited) based on this -


----------



## maingate (Mar 26, 2021)

r4dent said:


> Is there any mathematical basis for this?
> The maths does involve latitude and time of year but is far more complex than this. The are many solar elevation calculations on the net, but I suggest that these are a bit much for our use.
> 
> The best performance at any time; any season and any location is to have the sun's rays hitting the panel at 90°.
> ...



I would not bother. For years I used a freestanding panel (still do occasionally). All I needed was a short bit of wood for Summer and a longer bit of wood for Winter. By altering the angle of the wood it changed the angle of the panel. I did spend a bit of time at first, checking the panel output until I was satisfied what was the optimum output. It's not enough difference to fret about.

How much difference would it make to get the angle of the panel a couple of degrees out?


----------



## mistericeman (Mar 26, 2021)

When these are available for the same price as flat panels...
I might consider one....






Till then I'll stick with the 400w bifacial panel bolted flat to the roof.
I'm on holiday to get away from pfaff....
Not to be worrying whether my panel is pointing exactly at the optimum angle for max harvest ;-)


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 26, 2021)

Yep, as I said earlier mine is fitted Flat, & largely forget about until I give it a bit of a wipe with my soft Broom.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Mar 26, 2021)

Just get the Solar Tilt App on your phone, you then get the optimum angle wherever you are...


----------



## Trotter (Mar 26, 2021)

TJBi said:


> How many struts for that? Did you try www.gasstrutengineering.co.uk ?


Mike Lacey got back to me. Just over £100 a pair for stainless. Half that in steel.
Going to see how effective this 200w workout. And maybe change to a bigger panel later. Then I can get one of the correct weight characteristics.


----------



## QFour (Mar 26, 2021)

I used the window openers off a UPVC window when I hung one on the side of the shed. This time of year the panel is just off vertical. Very easy to move and adjustable pressure to stop it moving.


----------



## exwindsurfer (Mar 27, 2021)

Del just use an actuator like this and you can put it at any angle you like from the ground .I think it was only 35quid and 16quid for the remote


----------



## Trotter (Mar 27, 2021)

exwindsurfer said:


> Del just use an actuator like this and you can put it at any angle you like from the ground .I think it was only 35quid and 16quid for the remote View attachment 95401


I must admit I like that set up. We'll talk later.  
Flash bu&&er


----------



## exwindsurfer (Mar 27, 2021)

r4dent said:


> Is there any mathematical basis for this?
> The maths does involve latitude and time of year but is far more complex than this. The are many solar elevation calculations on the net, but I suggest that these are a bit much for our use.
> 
> The best performance at any time; any season and any location is to have the sun's rays hitting the panel at 90°.
> ...


No maths needed just point and play it’s as simple as that .


----------



## Trotter (Mar 27, 2021)

exwindsurfer said:


> Del just use an actuator like this and you can put it at any angle you like from the ground .I think it was only 35quid and 16quid for the remote View attachment 95401


Looking at the picture again Jeff, I see you are still using a gas strut or two. 
Also, the amount of shaft coming from the bottom of the actuator, doesn't look long enough to retract the panels fully. But then again, what do I know?


----------



## exwindsurfer (Mar 27, 2021)

The only reason the gas struts are on I carnt Be arse to take them off lolol .I would think if your only lifting two panels you wouldn’t need them any way


----------



## exwindsurfer (Mar 27, 2021)

I can take my panels past 90 if I want with that actuator


----------



## exwindsurfer (Mar 27, 2021)

Is it still pisshed down at yours ?


----------



## exwindsurfer (Mar 27, 2021)

Oops


----------



## Trotter (Mar 27, 2021)

exwindsurfer said:


> Is it still pisshed down at yours ?
> [/QUOTE
> Sun shining fit to break the cobbles. But....
> Serious injury to big toe,( well it bled a lot and it hurts), prevents me from getting on a ladder atm. Photos will appear later in the week. Honest


----------



## exwindsurfer (Mar 27, 2021)

Nee probs


----------



## exwindsurfer (Mar 27, 2021)

I am hoping to get all my front wheelarch trims on this week that back is done and looks great.


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 27, 2021)

Flash gits


----------



## exwindsurfer (Mar 27, 2021)

Just cover the rust up Neil lolol


----------



## exwindsurfer (Mar 27, 2021)

To be fare it was just surface rust on the edges but rather than paint them again I’ve covered them.


----------



## Trotter (Mar 27, 2021)

exwindsurfer said:


> Nee probs


Nuffin rong wiv mi nee. it's me toe


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 28, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Could a sat dish mount be used to rotate and tilt a panel by remote.


Yes I have seen done  no further details ,


----------



## Deleted member 56277 (Mar 29, 2021)

Trotter said:


> ‘Tis finished. Well almost.
> Was going to fit gas struts, but not at £165 I’m not. So...... looks like rigid supports. Possibly 18mm box or angle mild steel.
> 
> Anyone wish to suggest panel angles. If 90o was vertical, I reckoned 70o, 45o, and 30o. What say you.


An astronomer would tell you that the ideal vertical tilt would equal your latitude. So, zero if you're at the equator, or 56 degrees up if you're like me in central Scotland.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 30, 2021)

Wireless said:


> An astronomer would tell you that the ideal vertical tilt would equal your latitude. So, zero if you're at the equator, or 56 degrees up if you're like me in central Scotland.


But the sun rises and sets...
So if you were at the equator you would have it tilted to the east in the morning, levelling off as noon approaches and the tilt increases as the afternoon progresses, but this time tilted to the west.

The same is true up in in sunny (hah) Scotland, tracking east to west whilst pointing generally south.


----------



## big tom (Mar 30, 2021)

Trotter said:


> ‘Tis finished. Well almost.
> Was going to fit gas struts, but not at £165 I’m not. So...... looks like rigid supports. Possibly 18mm box or angle mild steel.
> 
> Anyone wish to suggest panel angles. If 90o was vertical, I reckoned 70o, 45o, and 30o. What say you.


Definitely makes a difference from 6 amps to 9 amps on a hot day, I have a table where you put your coordinates in, and time of day it will give you direction and tilt angle, done for me by a mathematician friend, I have never used it though, too complicated for me.


----------



## Derekoak (Mar 30, 2021)

wildebus said:


> But the sun rises and sets...
> So if you were at the equator you would have it tilted to the east in the morning, levelling off as noon approaches and the tilt increases as the afternoon progresses, but this time tilted to the west.
> 
> The same is true up in in sunny (hah) Scotland, tracking east to west whilst pointing generally south.


Not only that but in Scotland the tilt angle of generally south would be the angle of latitude in Spring and Autumn and up to 23 degree flatter in summer and up to 23 degree steeper in Winter.
 Not only that, but all that is for theoretical Scottish clear sky. If cloudy you collect more if flatter because the panels can see more of the hemisphere of illuminated clouds.
In Scotland you probably do best fixing your panels to about 45 degree and turning them to face the sun every few hours.


----------



## Trotter (Mar 30, 2021)

Derekoak said:


> Not only that but in Scotland the tilt angle of generally south would be the angle of latitude in Spring and Autumn and up to 23 degree flatter in summer and up to 23 degree steeper in Winter.
> Not only that, but all that is for theoretical Scottish clear sky. If cloudy you collect more if flatter because the panels can see more of the hemisphere of illuminated clouds.
> In Scotland you probably do best fixing your panels to about 45 degree and turning them to face the sun every few hours.


Tilting is one thing. Turning would be another kettle of fish entirely.
Big toe, still very sore. But I've got a sock on, going for the complete set later. A trainer that is. 
If all okay,I hope to finish the prototype today. If successful, photo's to follow.


----------



## maingate (Mar 30, 2021)

big tom said:


> Definitely makes a difference from 6 amps to 9 amps on a hot day, I have a table where you put your coordinates in, and time of day it will give you direction and tilt angle, done for me by a mathematician friend, I have never used it though, too complicated for me.


It is best to not have the panel at 90 degrees to the Sun in Summer. The hotter a panel gets, the poorer it performs. I hhave proved this on my own panels with a digital ammeter. The difference is not huge but it exists. The need to swing the panels to follow the Sun is not critical either (also checked with ammeter). As someone has already said, if it is cloudy, leaving them flat is the best result.


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 30, 2021)

In summer most people will get more than enough with the panels flat. I see tilting panels having two benefits. 1: prolong the period you can harvest enough power only using solar and 2: potentially manage with less panels to get the power you need.
I don’t have tilting panels unfortunately


----------



## Trotter (Mar 30, 2021)

‘Tis done.
1,More Hackett & Weld than Streetsleeper. Definitely not up to your standards Rea.
2, Dave, there’s plenty of room for another panel. The 150w, 1200 x 640 would fit nicely.
3, Jeff. I’ll look at the actuator after @ 2.
4, Doesn’t feel like Big toe has survived the morning. Feels really soggy in my shoe.
Photos attached. Not of big toe. I wouldn’t subject you to that.
The angle of dangle on picture 4 isn’t as bad as it looks. Picture taken from neighbour’s drive. That one is level, while mine is about 20 degrees.

Going shopping for 6mm sq cable for Diesel heater build. Doing it before I take this shoe off. It ain’t gonna be pretty.


----------



## rugbyken (Apr 2, 2021)

a mate is just changing his lounge suite took one chair to tip today other tomorrow they are electric recliner look like a form of worm motor definitely use a transformer didn’t know whether these motors/drives might work for a tilting mechanism ? ?


----------



## Trotter (Apr 2, 2021)

rugbyken said:


> a mate is just changing his lounge suite took one chair to tip today other tomorrow they are electric recliner look like a form of worm motor definitely use a transformer didn’t know whether these motors/drives might work for a tilting mechanism ? ?


Same thing


----------



## exwindsurfer (Apr 3, 2021)

A  actuator wouldn’t work with your panels as they are to close to the roof so no chance of getting a good angle to push them up Del.


----------



## rugbyken (Apr 3, 2021)

i have posted a picture of the mechanism under another thread ‘electric winding mechanism’ it has a pair of hinged 


cranked levers on the end to turn lateral movement into vertical


----------



## Trotter (Apr 4, 2021)

rugbyken said:


> i have posted a picture of the mechanism under another thread ‘electric winding mechanism’ it has a pair of hinged View attachment 95876cranked levers on the end to turn lateral movement into vertical


Watched a couple of youtube's. Got to agree with Exwindsurfer, my panels sit to close to the van for an actuator to work. Unless you know better.

Meanwhile, been touring around Amazon. No, not the river. The place you spend the kid inheritance. Got loads of stuff in the basket, awaiting the, BUY ME button to be pressed. Give you a clue, 

Another panel.
As I explained to Nik. I haven't spent any money on diesel this year, and you should match solar watts with battery amp hours. Probably nonsense, but ....


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 4, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Watched a couple of youtube's. Got to agree with Exwindsurfer, my panels sit to close to the van for an actuator to work. Unless you know better.
> 
> Meanwhile, been touring around Amazon. No, not the river. The place you spend the kid inheritance. Got loads of stuff in the basket, awaiting the, BUY ME button to be pressed. Give you a clue,
> 
> ...


Easy to solve, fit a link arm at 45d up at base of panel at one edge leaning in to panel, then a ram mounted at base but tilting arm up to bracket, when the ram runs it will push arm and lift panel, the arm will now be 45% the other way with panel now 45% up.


----------



## Trotter (Apr 5, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Easy to solve, fit a link arm at 45d up at base of panel at one edge leaning in to panel, then a ram mounted at base but tilting arm up to bracket, when the ram runs it will push arm and lift panel, the arm will now be 45% the other way with panel now 45% up.View attachment 95944


There is a fault in your hypothesis Trev. Dammed if I can see it though.
I'm pretty sure it's where, the axis modular is extended to coincide on the hypotenuse. Not forgetting, there is an R in the month.
If I could see your working out in the margin, I'm sure that would help.


----------



## wildebus (Apr 5, 2021)

Have a look at this setup for a funky tilting panel system 








						Touring Magazine April-May 2021
					

Touring is the FREE magazine for Motorhome, Caravan and Camping Inspiration.




					issuu.com


----------



## Trotter (Apr 6, 2021)

150 w panel , brackets, glue, mc4 y's and ally ordered. Credit card looks


----------



## xsilvergs (Apr 11, 2021)

Just had a thought. There are difficulties to mechanically lift panels that are close to the roof, but how about air? I've seen balloons that lift/level vans so why not use it to lift a panel, and when deflated it would be quite flat. Then there is only the need to limit the travel of the panel and lock it down.


----------



## Trotter (Apr 11, 2021)

xsilvergs said:


> Just had a thought. There are difficulties to mechanically lift panels that are close to the roof, but how about air? I've seen balloons that lift/level vans so why not use it to lift a panel, and when deflated it would be quite flat. Then there is only the need to limit the travel of the panel and lock it down.


All I'd have to worry about then, would be air lines,, a compressor or maybe an air tank, locating the air bag. Mmm.


----------



## xsilvergs (Apr 11, 2021)

Trotter said:


> All I'd have to worry about then, would be air lines,, a compressor or maybe an air tank, locating the air bag. Mmm.



Cycle pump unless you're thinking of tilting the van!? There's these https://www.ukbumpkeys.com/products/small-air-wedge , they do small, medium and large.


----------



## Trotter (Apr 11, 2021)

Solar and a bit of exercise. Only need my 5 a day and I'm sorted.  

I'll see how things go with the set up I'm working on, then....... This might be worth a try.


----------



## wildebus (Apr 11, 2021)

I've made the executive decision on the new array I just fitted of NOT tilting. 
I don't think I will see the benefit of the extra harvested power whilst being laid up with a broken leg, arm, head, etc after falling off the roof with the first half dozen climbs up to tilt.


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 11, 2021)

wildebus said:


> I've made the executive decision on the new array I just fitted of NOT tilting.
> I don't think I will see the benefit of the extra harvested power whilst being laid up with a broken leg, arm, head, etc after falling off the roof with the first half dozen climbs up to tilt.


Ha ha, I am the same Dave, it’s quite high getting on my roof and no fixed ladder or roof rack. Of course a remote system would solve that but I have other ideas. It would definitely help me for maybe five months of each year lol


----------



## wildebus (Apr 11, 2021)

Nabsim said:


> Ha ha, I am the same Dave, it’s quite high getting on my roof and no fixed ladder or roof rack. Of course a remote system would solve that but I have other ideas. It would definitely help me for maybe five months of each year lol


Yup, As mentioned to you via DM,  I am getting a 100W portable folding kit to complement the roof panels.  I reckon using that will give me more flexibility anyway and a lot less danger  (When I was a youngster I used to have a Loyalty card at the local A&E and my mum had a reserved parking space  )


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 11, 2021)

I am doing the same as you, something I have been thinking about for some time but wasn’t sure on dimensions for storing


----------



## Trotter (Apr 11, 2021)

Nabsim said:


> but I have other ideas.


'Tis the G word


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 11, 2021)

Trotter said:


> 'Tis the G word


Lol no Del, I already have that, I look at ways of reducing running time for it 

It’s a folding panel I can use on poor harvesting days, that’s my other idea


----------



## UFO (Apr 11, 2021)

Thomas Heaton, a landscape photographer, has converted an imported 4x4 Mitsubishi Delica in this video 



 he installs tilting solar panels


----------



## xsilvergs (Apr 11, 2021)

Nabsim said:


> Ha ha, I am the same Dave, it’s quite high getting on my roof and no fixed ladder or roof rack. Of course a remote system would solve that but I have other ideas. It would definitely help me for maybe five months of each year lol


I think you may be missing the simplicity of this, bag under panel, air tube passes down through roof just like/with wiring for solar. Pump connected to tube and you pump from inside van.

With a but of thought the air pressure could be used to release spring catches that hold the panel down, on retraction the weight of the panel passes catches and they are locked down. So simple.


----------



## wildebus (Apr 11, 2021)

xsilvergs said:


> I think you may be missing the simplicity of this, bag under panel, air tube passes down through roof just like/with wiring for solar. Pump connected to tube and you pump from inside van.
> 
> With a but of thought the air pressure could be used to release spring catches that hold the panel down, on retraction the weight of the panel passes catches and they are locked down. So simple.


How big a bag would you need though to create a worthwhile lift? and at what cost?  Those jack bags maybe have 8" of lift only at the most


----------



## xsilvergs (Apr 11, 2021)

wildebus said:


> How big a bag would you need though to create a worthwhile lift? and at what cost?  Those jack bags maybe have 8" of lift only at the most


The bags I looked at this morning were under £20, they can be used to lift furniture.


----------



## wildebus (Apr 11, 2021)

I am thinking not so much of lifting capacity but physical size - they tend to be ballon shaped? and also distort width wise to a degree with the weight on top.  I'm just picturing a big fat ballon all pushed out while lifting the panel up a bit


----------



## xsilvergs (Apr 11, 2021)

wildebus said:


> I am thinking not so much of lifting capacity but physical size - they tend to be ballon shaped? and also distort width wise to a degree with the weight on top.  I'm just picturing a big fat ballon all pushed out while lifting the panel up a bit











						Small Inflatable Air Wedge - open doors, windows, raise heavy objects and furniture
					

A small sized car air wedge. Increase your access to car locking systems within doors etc.




					www.ukbumpkeys.com


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 11, 2021)

xsilvergs said:


> Small Inflatable Air Wedge - open doors, windows, raise heavy objects and furniture
> 
> 
> A small sized car air wedge. Increase your access to car locking systems within doors etc.
> ...



That should lift a panel about 3-4 inches from flat.... 
Designed for holding car door tops, open to be, able to get a slim tool in to open it.


----------



## xsilvergs (Apr 11, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> That should lift a panel about 3-4 inches from flat....
> Designed for holding car door tops, open to be, able to get a slim tool in to open it.



Depends how close you put it to the pivot point. Depends on its orientation.

You lot 
"Knock it off with the negative vibes" (Kelly's Heros).

Ok, it was a crap idea, I should have kept my mouth shut, patent it and made a fortune


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 11, 2021)

xsilvergs said:


> Depends how close you put it to the pivot point. Depends on its orientation.
> 
> You lot
> "Knock it off with the negative vibes" (Kelly's Heros).


I wasn't being negative....
 I've used them for years... And they won't give you enough lift. 
IF you sited them at the hinge point they would split the hinges/damage the panels before they lifted the panel.


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 11, 2021)

One of these bags would lift a panel to a decent height and you use the exhaust to inflate it...


----------



## wildebus (Apr 11, 2021)

mistericeman said:


> I wasn't being negative....
> I've used them for years... And they won't give you enough lift.
> IF you sited them at the hinge point they would split the hinges/damage the panels before they lifted the panel.


This is what I believe as well - just not the right solution.  for an "remote but unmotorised" lift, gas struts would be the solution.


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 11, 2021)

wildebus said:


> This is what I believe as well - just not the right solution.  for an "remote but unmotorised" lift, gas struts would be the solution.


Frankly I'm more in the 'lay more but flat' camp.... I just couldn't be bothered clambering around up there for the extra harvest... 

Horses for courses as always though.... 

I could see one of those exhaust jack bags working
 BUT I'd still need to get up there to remove a physical lock mechanism for travelling the panels so might as well lift them at that point if I was going to bother.


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 12, 2021)

You would need some sort of fancy pivot arm (don’t think that’s the right word) to increase the amount of lift the panel has with one of those air bags. Not saying it can’t be done but I suspect you may need a lot bigger gap under the panels than I have. I think what Jeff has is probably best solution for someone like me if I was tilting


----------



## Thistle (Apr 12, 2021)

Mines a purely manual setup so there when needed, to date other than for maintaining the batteries at float during the worst of the winter it’s not been needed, can’t think what global calamity created that situation though!


----------



## Trotter (Apr 16, 2021)

UFO said:


> Thomas Heaton, a landscape photographer, has converted an imported 4x4 Mitsubishi Delica in this video
> 
> 
> 
> he installs tilting solar panels


Followed that build. My plan was to diy in a Nissan Elgrand or a Toyota Alphard. Talked out of it. 
That said, happy with Demi.


----------



## Trotter (Apr 17, 2021)

Finished the build. Third panel on. Will give it a test this weekend.
New panel is a Eco-Worthy. This panel would be okay for a static array, but the frame is very flimsy. Reckon I’ll have to beef up the frame with some angle. Definitely if I’m going to put gas struts on.View attachment 963629


----------



## Trotter (Apr 17, 2021)

Day two of using off grid.
What a difference the third panel has made. Or it could be the sunshine. Using leccy kettle for all hot water needs, the batteries have only been down to 92% once, and even then were back to 100% by the time I got up.
Not needed to tilt yet, facing the wrong way, anyway.
Happy chappy.
I thought I’d posted a photo of finished project last time. Obviously not, so let’s try again


----------



## linkshouse (Apr 18, 2021)

You could try these -





Sorry...


----------



## Trotter (Apr 19, 2021)

First weekend away. Three days, admittedly with good sunshine every day, Using the 650 W kettle for all hot drinks, washing and washing dishes, running the freezer as a fridge, on 12 volt, the battery level never dropped below 93%.
Last night, because I was driving home today, I gave the batteries some welly. Cooked my dinner on the Ramoska look alike, leccy kettle, and the Truma on 240v for my shower. Batteries were down to 76% ish.  It’s 2pm and batteries are at 95% now. Happy daze.
The fitting of a diesel heater under the drivers seat? Another story. All I can say is, thanks Mevi, that’s a job I’ll not attempt.


----------



## xsilvergs (Apr 19, 2021)

Trotter said:


> The fitting of a diesel heater under the drivers seat? Another story. All I can say is, thanks Mevi, that’s a job I’ll not attempt.



All sounds very positive. It's our first trip away with 220Ah of Lithium, a life changer 

What sort of fridge are you using?


----------



## wildebus (Apr 19, 2021)

xsilvergs said:


> All sounds very positive. It's our first trip away with 220Ah of Lithium, a life changer
> 
> What sort of fridge are you using?


Reckon with the Lithium and the Solar you might be able to run the fridge gas-free on this trip?  that will be interesting. 
(and with the lithiums you could maybe lower the SOC inverter cut-off to maybe 50% instead of the 80%(?) currently set at?)


----------



## xsilvergs (Apr 19, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Reckon with the Lithium and the Solar you might be able to run the fridge gas-free on this trip?  that will be interesting.
> (and with the lithiums you could maybe lower the SOC inverter cut-off to maybe 50% instead of the 80%(?) currently set at?)



Funny you should say that, sat here adjusting code to drop percentage. Was set to 80% and it ran until 7pm last night before auto switching back to gas. This morning it went from gas to inverter at about 10:30 as it had to achieve 83% SoC first.


----------



## wildebus (Apr 19, 2021)

I'm just checking out my fridge as well  
First task was a good clean;  then getting it working on gas - took about 4 attempts until enough gas in the pipe to ignite after being unused for so many months, but now fine.  Then set to Auto and turned AC spur on and will see how long it runs until SOC hits the new setting of 60% (decided to lower from previous 80% just to see how it goes on restoring charge as the solar has not had to do much to keep batteries topped up).


----------



## xsilvergs (Apr 19, 2021)

wildebus said:


> I'm just checking out my fridge as well
> First task was a good clean;  then getting it working on gas - took about 4 attempts until enough gas in the pipe to ignite after being unused for so many months, but now fine.  Then set to Auto and turned AC spur on and will see how long it runs until SOC hits the new setting of 60% (decided to lower from previous 80% just to see how it goes on restoring charge as the solar has not had to do much to keep batteries topped up).



Peak yield today was 318 Watts at 12:38 from 450 Watts of panels.

On the subject of tilting solar panels and after getting torched on here for suggesting using air bags to raise them   i wondered about fitting one vertically onto cycle rack bars on the rear of the van. If it was hinged on both sides it could face to either side and rearwards.


----------



## wildebus (Apr 19, 2021)

xsilvergs said:


> Peak yield today was 318 Watts at 12:38 from 450 Watts of panels.
> 
> On the subject of tilting solar panels and after getting torched on here for suggesting using air bags to raise them   i wondered about fitting one vertically onto cycle rack bars on the rear of the van. If it was hinged on both sides it could face to either side and rearwards.


An airbag?  (to be spoken like Lady Bracknell  )

Actually ...   This is just about what I am thinking of doing with the portable kit (assuming rear of van is facing south) to provide some theft security (chain through frame and looped though bike rack) if leaving unattended.
Fixing permanently there however would both stop rack being used by bikes and obscure the bathroom window so wouldn't be for me.

(I've peaked at 77W from 270W array, but only put the fridge on after the main harvesting opportunity and batteries full before that.  will see better tomorrow (that peak was after 5PM))


----------



## Trotter (Apr 19, 2021)

xsilvergs said:


> What sort of fridge are you using?


Chinese knock off, 18ltr Fridge/freezer. 219 quid from ebay. ( Would have typed the pound sign, but it's disappeared , the # is where the pound is, and the " key comes out as @. @ key is ". So I suppose a quid is hiding somewhere. One day I'll look for it. All very odd.)
It runs well down to -22c. If I'm away for any length of time I'll have a cook-in before I leave, and then I have ready meals, oven chips, battered fish, frozen veg and ICE CREAM. This trip,as it was last minute, I raided the fridge at home, used the freezer as a fridge. And 'cos of the extra solar, it was all experimental. The 3 way would have been used on gas, had there been a problem.


----------



## Mevi (Apr 19, 2021)

Trotter said:


> The fitting of a diesel heater under the drivers seat? Another story. All I can say is, thanks Mevi, that’s a job I’ll not attempt.


I eff-up so you don't have to.


----------



## Trotter (Apr 20, 2021)

Mevi said:


> I eff-up so you don't have to.


Let’s be honest, you tried very hard. Try to look on the bright side. You did all the work. And no holes were drilled into my van.


----------



## Trotter (May 2, 2021)

Back to the panels. Stopped trying to be different/clever/a dick 'ead, whatever. The panels are now in the right plane/facing the correct compass point for Forum meets and or campsites.
Thanks Bruce for your help. Alright _Dave  _


----------



## xsilvergs (May 2, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Back to the panels. Stopped trying to be different/clever/a dick 'ead, whatever. The panels are now in the right plane/facing the correct compass point for Forum meets and or campsites.
> Thanks Bruce for your help. Alright _Dave  _



Nice hat.


----------



## Trotter (May 2, 2021)

Much better than a burnt cranial solar panel.


----------



## roadroamer (May 3, 2021)

Trotter said:


> Chinese knock off, 18ltr Fridge/freezer. 219 quid from ebay. ( Would have typed the pound sign, but it's disappeared , the # is where the pound is, and the " key comes out as @. @ key is ". So I suppose a quid is hiding somewhere. One day I'll look for it. All very odd.)
> It runs well down to -22c. If I'm away for any length of time I'll have a cook-in before I leave, and then I have ready meals, oven chips, battered fish, frozen veg and ICE CREAM. This trip,as it was last minute, I raided the fridge at home, used the freezer as a fridge. And 'cos of the extra solar, it was all experimental. The 3 way would have been used on gas, had there been a problem.


your key board is on English USA change it to English UK or use the @ key for £


----------



## Trotter (May 3, 2021)

£££££ you were correct. Most kind. Normal ish communication is restored.


----------



## 1 Cup (May 4, 2021)

D they look great.


----------



## Nabsim (May 4, 2021)

They don’t seem to tilt very much in that pic Del


----------



## Trotter (May 4, 2021)

Nabsim said:


> They don’t seem to tilt very much in that pic Del


On level ground Neil


----------

